# Sub $500 dollar computer?



## RMThompson (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all I am on a shoe string budget for a new computer. I need something just to run Photoshop and email mostly. 

Anyone have any recommendations? 

How is this one: 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp  4800050001 

Ryan


----------



## Samanax (Feb 5, 2009)

Desktop or laptop?

If desktop, would the $500 have to include the monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers, etc...? Or just the computer by itself?

Would you be willing to build one yourself? If not, I'd pass on eMachine computers. Check out what kind of deals DELL has.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 5, 2009)

Samanax said:


> Desktop or laptop?
> 
> If desktop, would the $500 have to include the monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers, etc...? Or just the computer by itself?
> 
> Would you be willing to build one yourself? If not, I'd pass on eMachine computers. Check out what kind of deals DELL has.


 
I cannot build one for that cheap, I CAN build them, but I don't think I can TOUCH that


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 6, 2009)

I found this one at New Egg.

-Pete


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 6, 2009)

I have that same emachine, Photoshop CS4 opens in 4 seconds on it. I don't know about the quality of the monitor, I didn't get that, but the PC itself is good.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey all.

Went to Best Buy to buy that machine, or another they had in their ad for a bit more.

Of course they were out of them, and I got upset, and in the end ended up talking the sales guy into giving me a better computer for the same money:

HP - Pavilion Desktop with AMD Phenom&#153; X4 9150e Quad-Core Processor - a6700y

Quad Core, 500 gigs of HD. A little less on the RAM, but it shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats!  New stuff...   cool!!


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 6, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Went to Best Buy to buy that machine, or another they had in their ad for a bit more.
> 
> ...



Funny! I went to Best Buy last night to buy my wife one of the emachines, they were out so we ended up with a slightly better Acer for the same money! 

Congrats on the new computer!


----------



## jseoung (Feb 6, 2009)

why not get the mac mini!!???


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 6, 2009)

jseoung said:


> why not get the mac mini!!???




The Mac Mini we have at work is a total slug when it comes to Adobe products, Photoshop about grinds it to a halt.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 6, 2009)

I know Macs are the ultimate computer for the everyman, but I just feel they are overpriced and still underused in the community.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 6, 2009)

Try one of these  Asus M2N68-AM AMD Barebone Kit - GeForce 7025, Athlon X2 5000+, 2GB DDR2-667, 250GB SATA II, ATX Mid Tower Case, 450 Watt Power Supply at TigerDirect.com , 2 gigs more Ram and a monitor.

You don't need a separate video card unless you are going to be editing video or gaming.


----------



## jseoung (Feb 6, 2009)

maybe run a linux base system those are pretty cheap...is too bad your no local, i have a pc here that i need to get rid of


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 6, 2009)

jseoung said:


> maybe run a linux base system those are pretty cheap...is too bad your no local, i have a pc here that i need to get rid of


 
Can't run Photoshop on Linux to my knowlage


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm, any GIMP/GimpShop users here ... anyone ?


----------



## Lynnzora (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got a Compac from Circut City... Remember they're having their going out of business sale.  40% off of camera equipment.  10% off of Computer stuff, etc...  You can find something in your price range you just have to look.  Mine was $575 even... 2 gb, duel processor, etc...


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 7, 2009)

Lynnzora said:


> I just got a Compac from Circut City... Remember they're having their going out of business sale. 40% off of camera equipment. 10% off of Computer stuff, etc... You can find something in your price range you just have to look. Mine was $575 even... 2 gb, duel processor, etc...


 
True, but 10% off of retail is really not that much off.

I got a much larger discount.

The items I got:

HP A6700y Quad Core Processor, 4gig ram, 500gigHD, etc: ORIGINAL PRICE: $579.00

Hannspree 19" monitor: ORIGINAL PRICE: $129.00

HP F4280 All In One Printer/Scanner/Copier: ORIGINAL PRICE: $79.99

TOTAL ORIGINAL PRICE: $789.99

I paid: $579


----------



## Lynnzora (Feb 7, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> True, but 10% off of retail is really not that much off.
> 
> I got a much larger discount.
> 
> ...


 
Ooh nice. Where did you get that from. Yep, you're right I guess you have to shop around.


----------



## jseoung (Feb 7, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> Can't run Photoshop on Linux to my knowlage



you can run adobe photoshop, you have to use a program call codeweaver that allow you to integrate mac and win application on to Linux


----------



## msf (Feb 11, 2009)

You can normally get an e-machine for pretty cheap, especially when there is a rebate involved.

I think I got my windows vista emachine last year for $200 after rebates.  It runs CS pretty good.  Emachines have a bad rep, but I think they are good for a cheap machine.


----------



## msf (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and walmart has a laptop pc for like $300.  I dont know how powerful it is, but the ram and hard drive seems good.  Id like to know how well photoshop cs runs on it, and how well it can handle a 16bit 8mp tiff.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 11, 2009)

jseoung said:


> you can run adobe photoshop, you have to use a program call codeweaver that allow you to integrate mac and win application on to Linux



Windows emulator = sloooooooooooooow.

As a general rule if you want to run an application at it's fastest possible speed, the minimum consideration is to run it in it's native OS.

I tried umbutu and codeweaver... for all of maybe 8 hours... XP 64-bit came back real fast after that and LightRoom just FLIES on it in comparison.  I would presume all windows applications run at the same level, and CS3 is especially intensive and likely to run just as slow.


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 11, 2009)

Good deal man. There seems to be quite a markup on pc hardware and employees have a lot of wiggle room when making a deal.

I got a laptop for my mom, real cheap. List was $600, but it was $400 after rebates, then I got 10% off of list, because there was only a display model left, and he made sure to meticulously point out 2 almost invisible scratches on the case.  and then the guy gave me another 10% off list, because they were replacing that laptop with a new model. that an extra $120 off, bringing the end price down to $280.

To top it all off my mom asked is he thought it would a good idea to but the bigger battery, he said, "sure, but if you wait until next week, they are going on sale for $40 bucks cheaper."

Thanks Office Depot Guy!


----------



## yip812 (Feb 25, 2009)

I do everything photo related with an Acer Aspire One.  8.9" netbook.  Other than no optical drive, it's just like a bigger laptop, just small.  I don't use photoshop (because gimp is free), have no problems with gimp.

$350


----------



## jlykins (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually there isn't a lot of markup on computers. I worked at Best Buy when I was in college and we got 5% above cost on everything. Computers were cheaper to buy as a regular customer than as an employee. Best Buy sold computers at or below cost, and made their money on the accessories. The $30 usb cable was $2.00 employee cost... Anytime you get them to give you anything off of a computer, they're loosing money in hopes that you will buy an accessory or an extended warrenty.


----------

